# I got a pair of Tricolor Hognose Snake hatchlings !



## cloud jaguar (Jun 20, 2010)

I just bought a pair of tri color hog hatchlings - these are the coolest snakes i have ever had and i am very excited about keeping them and eventually breeding them. They are rear fanged and slightly venemous to toads too - also they have an excellent habit of shaking their tails like a rattlesnake!

http://media.photobucket.com/image/tricolor%20hognose/FloridaHogs/For%20Sale/100_3216b.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fmedia.photobucket.com%2Fimage%2Ftricolor%20hognose%2Fssnakemann%2FWestern%20Hognose%20snakes%2Fmvc-010f.jpg%3Fo%3D2


----------



## sbugir (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats man. They're beautiful. Are they like bullsnakes temperament-wise?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have never seen that species, they are pretty. I used to have a hognose snake that I caught in South Carolina, when I was a kid. They do some weird stuff, puffing all up, tail shaking, and are very good at playing dead.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2010)

Very cool. I find the hognose snakes to be pretty cool.


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Jun 20, 2010)

tri-colors are awsome hope they eat well for you, they require quite a bit more humidity than the westerns and are alot more harder to get eating. Are these ones eating FT?


----------

